# White fluff on moss



## Unkillable Cat (Sep 4, 2012)

Any help with this? It's spreading to other plants now


----------



## djdarkness2011 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am experiencing the same white fluff on my plants as well. It seams this stuff also grows on the silicon inside the tank as well. I just upgraded to a canister style filter wishing it would go away but it just keeps coming back. I lightly brush the leaves and stem with a fine paintbrush to clean it off. I am starting to think is an early sign of some bad fish. Fish still seem ok though, they have become more active with the filter upgrade.

heres a pic


----------



## AVN (Oct 3, 2012)

Could be a number of things. Biofilm, fungus, mold, algae.

Picture is kind of fuzzy so it's hard to tell what it is exactly.


----------



## djdarkness2011 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've been doing a lot of forum jumping on this topic. Unfortunately the only way to seem to get rid of this is to start fresh. Most of the threads I read suggest it is a mold or fungus. In order to ensure its full removal is drain your tank, thoroughly clean it and everything in it. Also, sterilize the plant in a solution. Im going to attempt to sterilize the plant before starting fresh. I really don't want to break my setup down.
Here are my sources.

http://www.myfishtank.net/forum/freshwater-beginner-information-questions/64275-white-algae.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/34484-best-way-sterilize-plants.html


----------



## CatSoup (Sep 21, 2012)

Don't go that far yet! 
I had some of that on a couple of my plants before. It was just a little biofilm. I trimmed away the really bad parts, and rubbed off the rest. It never came back. Give that a try first. Good luck!


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

That's FUNGUS it is white puffs on tanks. Add some salt to eradicate them. :3


----------



## djdarkness2011 (Oct 16, 2012)

I stumbled on some API Fungus cure in the store today. I don't want to use it cause it says it might stain my tank. Anyone ever use this before?


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

Indian fern said:


> That's FUNGUS it is white puffs on tanks. Add some salt to eradicate them. :3


Second this.


----------



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

djdarkness2011 said:


> I stumbled on some API Fungus cure in the store today. I don't want to use it cause it says it might stain my tank. Anyone ever use this before?


yes I did. fishes are fine and plants are normal. Water is still clear


----------



## djdarkness2011 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Getting it under control. The new plant growth looks promising.


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a similar fungus growing on the fish food I put in my tank when I was trying to cycle it.

I also put a algae wafer in for the oto I have in there and it had this white fuzzy fungus on it the next day. 

Will this "salt" or API fungus stuff work for that as well without hurting the fish or plants?


----------



## djdarkness2011 (Oct 16, 2012)

I used salt to remove mine. About one table spoon per 5 gallons of water. Just be mindful of its effect on your particular species. Took about 2 weeks and normal water changes to see the results.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

djdarkness, your picture actually looks kind of like what I have. It has a stem and looks like a dandelion that's gone to seed with the short hairs. I think it's a type of animal called bryozoa, it eats zooplankton.


----------

